# Another dirt ball gets caught!!!!



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://cpw.state.co.us/aboutus/Pages/News-Release-Details.aspx?NewsID=6187&utm_source=CPW+Insider&utm_campaign=93d2574683-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_07_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_5e63c9b81f-93d2574683-107033529


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like he didn't get enough of a sentence as far as I am concerned. Should have had jail time and he still might loose his hunting privileges for life. Not that it will matter to him though.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree dw, hopefully he also lost any and all hunting equipment involved including his vehicle. Colorado really goes after that stuff in fish and game violations.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Plea bargaining and making deals in court is a thorn in my side, throw the book at those that deserve it - the other poacher's watching will think again about their hobby.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

hassell said:


> *Plea bargaining and making deals in court is a thorn in my side, throw the book at those that deserve it* - the other poacher's watching will think again about their hobby.


X2


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad he got busted!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Man I get hot when I see them plea bargin $hit out!! If you catch them red handed, brand the bastards in my opinion. I spend over $500 dollars a year to pursue deer in Oklahoma in just licenses fees. What makes them think if he didn't obey the rulesthe first time, then he will now? So many think it ain't against the law if you don't get caught!!! Things aint going to change till it really get hard on those who think it don't apply to them!! Boils my blood just saying!!

Enough said before I get upset and carried away and say stuff I shouldn't!!!!!!!

:cowboy:

Rodney

Happy fourth to you all. Remember those who gave so we can!!!

:usflag:


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

The CPW would be able to catch more people doing bad things if they would get off their rear, come out from behind a desk and air conditioning and put feet on ground. I have been fishing all spring and summer and haven't been checked for a license yet this year. Yet I see multiple people having more than their daily bag limit on stringers, people using state wildlife areas for activities other than hunting and fishing and vehicle infractions at a lot of the SWA's. And calling the operation game thief phone number to report anything is a joke. So I know why they don't catch many of these types of people. It's hard to catch them when they aren't in the field observing.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

shoulda cut off his arms so he couldn't hold a weapon


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And then kicked him in the huevos.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Repeatedly!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I chuckle every time I read that. You know the first thing you do when you get hit there is reach to hold them. Call me sadistic but the mental picture of an armless poacher getting kicked there makes me chuckle.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Imagine a coyote swing from his armless body holding onto his family jewels!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: stop it you two, my ribs are starting to hurt.


----------

